# Pub Sites



## vidal999 (May 25, 2007)

Can anyone recommend any pubs with motorhome sites in the derbyshire area please?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Have a look at:
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=117
Quite a few there together with links


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Can't help directly, but a request to the pub landlord that says "If I spend the evening drinking your beer and eating your food, can I park for the night in your car park?" often works!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The Grouse and Claret at Rowsley, although it is a CL or CS. Nice area, close to Chatsworth/Bakewell.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

The grouse and claret just outside bakewell had a camp site attached and you can go for a meal in there restautant too.

see this link

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=grouse+and+claret+derbyshire&meta=

hope this helps
Phill


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> The grouse and claret just outside bakewell


It's the 8th link down on the UKCS link I gave earlier :wink:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Duke of york and Bull in'thorn, both on Buxton to Ashbourne road, both do very good food as well. :wink:


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi vidal999,

Last year I sailed at an event at Carsington Sailing Club. Although I didn't stay there myself, alot of the sailors camped here:

http://www.knockerdown-inn.co.uk/

The pub is a short distance from the sailing club, watersports centre, visitor centre, fishing centre, wildlife reserve, etc. In addition there are lots of off road cycle routes around the reservoir.

Ian.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Vidal999-you've had quite a few suggestions- any good???


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The Square and Compass at Darley Dale Matlock


----------



## vidal999 (May 25, 2007)

*PubSites in Derbyshire*



Telbell said:


> Vidal999-you've had quite a few suggestions- any good???


Many thanks, Settled on Hurt Arms at Ambergate, Good site,Cafe accross the road, Helicopter Rides, Baloon Rides, Had a Really good weekend, can reccomend this site


----------

